# 4:30 wake up call



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

This morning the dogs woke me up around 4:30 to go outside to go potty. I let them out and then crawled back in bed for a few minutes while they took care of business. Then all of a sudden I hear Cash barking and growling and sounding like he's either fighting or killing something. I jump out of bed and run out the back door and all I can see is Cash's back legs in the far corner of the yard. I call him (quietly since it's 4:30 in the morning and I'm trying not to wake the neighbors, even though Cash has probably already woken everyone up) and he completely ignores me and continues making a ruckus. I go into the house to get the flashlight to see what it is that has him so upset - I'm thinking that he's about to get his face ripped up by a raccoon or something. I shine the light on him and see that he's standing on his rear legs trying to climb up the fence, when I look at the top of the fence I see a cat sitting there staring at him with that smug little look of "go ahead and bark stupid, you can't reach me". The cat is luckily that my back fence is a cement fence because otherwise Cash would have slammed into the fence and knocked the cat down. I had to go out there and drag him back into the house. I haven't seen any of my neighbors today, but I'm sure that they are thrilled with all the noise...thanks Cash for the lovely wake up call!!


----------

